# Simple beginner's method of Rubik's cube solving



## replacementreplacer (Jun 4, 2018)

Simple beginner's method of Rubik's cube solving.
The same rules from 2x2x2 to 100x100x100 and beyond.

When the beginner asks how to solve the Rubik's cube usually he will receive an answer with a bunch of algorithms and sequences. And this algorithms can give him just a little understanding of rubik's cube. Usually algorithms means sequenses of moves wich beginner have to remember.

But maybe for beginner is more better to recieve an answer just how he can to solve the rubik's cube without any algorithms. Or even algorithm which shows how cube can be solved in general. Maybe it will not be a fast algorithm. But it will be a simple and robust algorithm that gives a general understanding of Rubik's cube.

I've tried to describe such algorithm.
Here is my videos.
 Video 1 
 Video 2 
 Video 3


----------

